
Which Hollywood movies feature the most ridiculous code? - m-i-l
http://www.bbc.co.uk/guides/zxj487h
======
Turing_Machine
Unavailable outside the UK, or at least that's the message I'm getting.

My personal vote would be for the first _Terminator_ movie, where Arnold was
apparently running on a 6502 microprocessor.

~~~
DanBC
Does it work if you change the co.uk to .com?

------
stevenspasbo
Relevant: [http://moviecode.tumblr.com/](http://moviecode.tumblr.com/)

I found this one the most interesting:
[http://moviecode.tumblr.com/post/119171520870/in-the-
movie-e...](http://moviecode.tumblr.com/post/119171520870/in-the-movie-ex-
machina-which-is-really-great)

------
noondip
On a slight tangent - if you enjoyed this article, you'll probably like
[http://www.pushing-pixels.org](http://www.pushing-pixels.org), which has many
interviews with designers of TV screen graphics and fantasy user interfaces.

------
oldbuzzard
Jurassic Park with that weird 3-d graphical tree file system and the girl geek
exclaiming roughly "Cool, its Unix!" gets my vote.[1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFUlAQZB9Ng](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFUlAQZB9Ng)

~~~
DanBC
FSN was a real, although experimental, viewer.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsn](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsn)

There was FSV which was an open source version, and there's a newer version
discussed here:
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTg4MTk](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTg4MTk)

EDIT:

> It's also worth bringing up a project with similar aim which was Sun's
> Project Looking Glass and powered by Java but that Java 3D desktop has been
> canned for many years now.

Holy moly this is _terrifying_.

------
hunt
In a similar vein to this, /r/itsaunixsystem is worth checking out.

------
EliRivers
Featuring our very own JGC!

